# Small standard or oversized mini in midwest?



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

There are a few Poodle breeders here that started their own webpage I believe it is called "Small Standard Poodles". Just do a search on here since there are a few threads about this topic. There are also a few oversized Minis here as well.


----------



## SAS (Jun 16, 2013)

cbjl said:


> Hi
> 
> We are looking for breeder recommendations in the upper midwest - WI, IL, MN, even IA, IN, or MI. I guess we could even fly to find a pup if needed, but we'd prefer to be able to drive.
> 
> ...


Yes, many breeders are breeding smaller standards for the show ring, i am told. By smaller, i mean 38-45 female, a little larger for the males. Contact good breeders and ask the typical size of their dogs.


----------



## SAS (Jun 16, 2013)

-sorry, duplicate post


----------



## cbjl (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm so glad to read this. We were getting discouraged because the Standard breeders we've spoken with so far have been pretty consistent about predicting 60#+. 
Now that we've pretty much ruled out miniatures as being too small (predator concerns - eagles nest nearby), we're focusing more on Standards. 

We just have to get a better handle on size and temperament (affection level), so we are tracking down breeders within driving distance to learn about their specific lines.

There is so much to learn - it's a whole different ballgame than looking for a spaniel! On top of eyes and hips (and cardiac, etc.), there is such variety in size, plus coat colors that change over time, too! This has been a good place to learn - a great resource. I'm getting a little better at choosing better search terms, too, so hopefully I won't repeat too many topics


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

You might have better luck finding an oversize mini than what would be a very small standard. There are several of us on the Forum with oversize minis, and we all think they are the Goldilocks dog: Not too big, not too small, but just right! Our sweet boy, Beau, is just shy of 17" and weighs 21 lbs. He's big enough to hold his own but compact enough to be picked up and carried, plus he fits on laps and doesn't take up the entire bed.


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

I adopted a 40lb boy standard from a shelter and there are quite a few small standards on the forum so I know they are out there. The 60+lb ones are popular right now but I always wonder if those breeders always breed for health or just extra size. My smaller standard is just the right size for our lifestyle and if that's what you want don't give up


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Eagle Flight and Other Myths, Alaska Department of Fish and Game

An interesting article about eagles and small dogs. I won't take chances with my 3 - 4 pounders, but they're not as likely as it is often thought to take a dog. I had two HUGE bald eagles fly right over my yard very, very low...freaked me out. But the yard is tiny and fenced. I wonder if they could have lifted off with one of my dogs...probably Maurice and maybe Matisse too. Chulita is a whopping 6 lbs and Jose` 10 lbs.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

you may want to check out horizon poodles in minnesota. the breeder has 3 oversize minis - one a female - she is advertising. looks like they are available now or soon.

i can't recommend the breeder personally, as i don't even have a poodle yet, but she seems to be associated with a couple of other reputable breeders. you may want to do a forum search for any further info.

good luck.


----------



## cbjl (Oct 15, 2013)

that was a really interesting article - 
We've been worried about the hawks and eagles since they have come in surprisingly close and taken small wildlife while we've been standing nearby - rabbits, squirrels, etc. (I still shudder to think of the sounds that rabbits make, oh my goodness, sometimes it is a challenge to accept the way nature works!)

I guess those are all quite a bit lighter than a miniature poodle, though - I hadn't really thought logically about the weight issue. The temperament of a mini is probably a better fit for us, and the size certainly would be easier to manage when taking driving trips, etc. It looks like I have some more thinking to do

Thanks for the replies and thoughts, I do appreciate it!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

The article does say though that they will TRY to take something that is too big, so paranoid me would still worry about that - even if they couldn't lift off, those talons could do some major damage!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

I know 2 situations where a bird tried/succeeded in taking a small dog. One, I think may have been a large owl, picked up a small toy sized dog, carried it a distance, then dropped it. The dog died the next day of internal damage. Another friend, had a puppy mini poodle, and kept getting swooped at by a hawk, in a crowded urban area, small yard. It almost got it once, so the owner kept her on a leash in their fenced yard. He would pick her up when he saw the hawk perched eyeing his pup. With pup in his arms, the hawk swooped at him and almost taloned him in the chest.....so please beware. I feel it is a definite threat. We were very careful with our spoo pup when she was under 15-20#, and kept her coat long til then, so she would look bigger....Hawks and owls can try and do damage by dropping them, or just piercing them in their attempt. scary...


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

poodlecrazy51 said:


> I know 2 situations where a bird tried/succeeded in taking a small dog. One, I think may have been a large owl, picked up a small toy sized dog, carried it a distance, then dropped it. The dog died the next day of internal damage. Another friend, had a puppy mini poodle, and kept getting swooped at by a hawk, in a crowded urban area, small yard. It almost got it once, so the owner kept her on a leash in their fenced yard. He would pick her up when he saw the hawk perched eyeing his pup. With pup in his arms, the hawk swooped at him and almost taloned him in the chest.....so please beware. I feel it is a definite threat. We were very careful with our spoo pup when she was under 15-20#, and kept her coat long til then, so she would look bigger....Hawks and owls can try and do damage by dropping them, or just piercing them in their attempt. scary...


OMG - how scary! Well, that makes me feel a little less guilty that my girls do not have a yard!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cjay (Oct 28, 2013)

I agree, I like the smaller standards. 
My male is 45-48 lbs. 
We too are looking for a small female but we live in the southwest. 
I'm not looking for a show dog but a companion. 
Good luck in your search. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Here is a 36 lb standard girl. As you can see, she can fly. They do exist, and yes check small standard poodles. One of the folks there is on PF too. I also agree that the so called "royal" standards (really big ones) may not be in the best health interests of our breed.


----------



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

Karin Benker in Reno Nevada breeds specifically for Kleinpudels....oversized minis and small standards. Her kennel name is Karbits Poodles and she is an AKC Breeder of Merit. She also has a Facebook page. You might want to get in touch with her. If she doesn't have anything available, she may know who does. It's a wonderful website. Just google KarbitsPoodles.


----------

